# Any positive Scalable Press Reviews?



## happyshirts13

Hi,

I am wondering if anyone has had a POSITIVE experience with Scalable Press? I would love your feedback on: quality of the print and consistently prompt turn around time. I see the many negative reviews of them on this forum, but have personally had a great experience with them so far (I was really shocked to see all of the awful reviews!). I spoke with a representative who explained that all of the earlier issues happened because they were going through growing pains and were switching their automation software, it ended up not working properly, which is why so many orders got messed up/delayed. I was actually really impressed with the representative I spoke with - instead of dodging the question, he owned up to the fact that they had had issues with their software/order processing earlier and that the issue lasted about a month, but that the ripple effect on their order fulfillment lasted for many months. I appreciated his candidness and reassurance that things were fixed and back on track. I have spoken with a number of representatives there who have continued to reassure me that everything is under control, that orders are going out in a timeline manner (max 5-7 business days), and that the quality of the shirts is high (solid DTG printing/not grainy/transparent prints).

I am attracted to them because their prices are quite inexpensive compared to the competition, and they're expanding soon to offer custom branding solutions which is also important to me - such as printing my logo on the neck label/removing existing label, can add promo items into package.

My shirt samples are set to ship out today and have been produced in a timely manner (I placed the order at the end of last week). I have never had any trouble getting a representative on the phone. It seems that they have fixed this. I'll let everyone know how the shirt samples look once I receive them.

I would love to hear anyone's positive experiences with them to reassure me that they are a good company to work with, and have fixed their earlier issues. I am wanting to establish a long-term relationship with a reliable/high quality printer that can do fulfillment of my orders and include custom branding. This project is incredibly important to me, which is why I'd love to hear any positive experiences that verify what their representatives told me.

If there's another print on demand DTG printer that you've had a great experience with, that you'd suggest (that does high quality printing, fulfillment, and custom branding) I'd love to get any suggestions as well!

Thanks so much for your time! I'll keep you updated on my experience with Scalable Press - hopefully it'll continue to be positive!


----------



## BandPrints

There are a few threads already going on the forum that are pretty active with customer testimonials. HERE is a current thread with recent updates.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-fulfillment-services/t514873-4.html

As you mentioned they do have competitive pricing but you can end up getting what you pay for.


----------



## mfreund

stay away they are a nightmare


----------



## EricDeem

I have just recently taken over the DTG Operations for Scalable Press and will be working very hard over the next several months to help bring the quality and consistency up to a high standard. 

Please PM me if you have been a customer of SP and tell me about your purchase and perception so I can work on improving all aspects of the process.


----------



## tchandler52

Cool Congrats. Tell me you didn't leave belquette because jerid put his number on all your business cards lol jk. Or was it email ?



EricDeem said:


> I have just recently taken over the DTG Operations for Scalable Press and will be working very hard over the next several months to help bring the quality and consistency up to a high standard.
> 
> Please PM me if you have been a customer of SP and tell me about your purchase and perception so I can work on improving all aspects of the process.


----------



## calyx

happyshirts13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll let everyone know how the shirt samples look once I receive them.
> 
> I'll keep you updated on my experience with Scalable Press - hopefully it'll continue to be positive!


Uh oh... <<crickets>>
Either happyshirts13 was very unhappy with the Scalable Press experience, or else very busy with booming business because of a resounding success with Scalable Press? Just wondering which it might be?


----------



## damian

I've had great looking prints that have not degraded after dozens and dozens of washes (no special care)...I've also had these prints take far longer than advertised (had one that took 20+ days to arrive after going into production). Also, my current go-to shirt (Canvas 3001) is not available at the moment because of issues others are having with wash-out or poor color reproduction (mine look great). They think its an issue at one of the Bella/Canvas factories/suppliers with the dye (?). Prices are good...prints are good/great...but they take longer than I'd like...


----------



## calyx

damian said:


> I've had great looking prints that have not degraded after dozens and dozens of washes (no special care)...I've also had these prints take far longer than advertised (had one that took 20+ days to arrive after going into production). Also, my current go-to shirt (Canvas 3001) is not available at the moment because of issues others are having with wash-out or poor color reproduction (mine look great). They think its an issue at one of the Bella/Canvas factories/suppliers with the dye (?). Prices are good...prints are good/great...but they take longer than I'd like...


Thanks for your recent update, damian. The unreliability in both delivery times and customer service when issues arise is what I keep seeing in reviews about Scalable Press. Was just wondering if anything had improved since earlier experiences from a year or more ago, but, sounds like not much has changed.


----------



## MAD King

mfreund said:


> stay away they are a nightmare


More than this. I am wondering how they can be still in business.


----------



## purdy

I was going to start a new thread about this exact topic but it looks like this is the perfect home for my complaint!

I have been trying to find a way to contact Raymond Lei, the founder of Scalable Press, in order to ask him the question, "why does your company suck so bad?" Unfortunately, unless I pay to be a premium linkedin member, I have no way to contact him.

I think I have the answer though.

Scalable Press just simply DOES NOT CARE.

They sent my customer a bunch of messed up shirts and when I asked them to be replaced, they are forcing me to pay for expedited shipping just to meet their date. 

That's right. They sent my customer messed up shirts and refuse to commit to get them replacements in time for their event. 

They refuse to "blind ship" my items. Don't expect any of your items to be blind shipped either. 

They also will NEVER meet your deadlines. 

Never. 

Add a week to every order you place. 

All of that would be fine if they simply tried to fix the problem. It is my opinion that they spend all their time training their sales reps on smooth talk and how to divert your attention to things other than their mishaps. 

And if you think Scalable Press is going to somehow free you up to expand your t-shirt business, think again.

You will need to hire a full time person just to babysit Scalable Press and call them constantly to find out why your orders haven't shipped, were messed up, shipped late, or didn't have the right items/prints.

You were warned.


----------



## share24

It's amazing how relevant this comment is several years later.

I was trying and trying and trying to give Scalable Press a chance. They had several orders that went well with satisfactory DTG and embroidery.

But...there are just too many orders that are delayed or simply lost.

I ordered their new tumblers back in November. I ordered myself some samples so I could sell them to my customers. I also ordered one as a Christmas gift for my wife. None of them made it by Christmas.

When I checked in around Dec. 15, I was told they were lost and to file a claim.

I filed a claim on both orders...one was approved, one wasn't. They said they shipped them...it wasn't their fault they were lost.

Still...I gave Scalable Press another shot.

I ordered some embroidered skull caps. I was pleasantly surprised when I received the ship notification just a few days later. But, here we are a week later and FedEx's tracking number tells me the package hasn't been delivered to FedEx yet (the shipping label was created). When I contacted customer service, I was told it was lost and to file another claim. I'm guessing that one won't be approved either.

This morning (before I contacted customer service), I placed an order for 61 screen-printed shirts. I told them during my customer service chat about the hats to cancel the order. I can't risk this happening again and again.

I paid by credit card but they have to send me a refund check? I'm guessing that's so they can tell me they sent the check but it got lost in the mail and it's no longer their fault.

That's it...I'm done with Scalable Press. No more. Fool me once, shame on me...fool me 53 times...well, you get it.



purdy said:


> I was going to start a new thread about this exact topic but it looks like this is the perfect home for my complaint!
> 
> I have been trying to find a way to contact Raymond Lei, the founder of Scalable Press, in order to ask him the question, "why does your company suck so bad?" Unfortunately, unless I pay to be a premium linkedin member, I have no way to contact him.
> 
> I think I have the answer though.
> 
> Scalable Press just simply DOES NOT CARE.
> 
> They sent my customer a bunch of messed up shirts and when I asked them to be replaced, they are forcing me to pay for expedited shipping just to meet their date.
> 
> That's right. They sent my customer messed up shirts and refuse to commit to get them replacements in time for their event.
> 
> They refuse to "blind ship" my items. Don't expect any of your items to be blind shipped either.
> 
> They also will NEVER meet your deadlines.
> 
> Never.
> 
> Add a week to every order you place.
> 
> All of that would be fine if they simply tried to fix the problem. It is my opinion that they spend all their time training their sales reps on smooth talk and how to divert your attention to things other than their mishaps.
> 
> And if you think Scalable Press is going to somehow free you up to expand your t-shirt business, think again.
> 
> You will need to hire a full time person just to babysit Scalable Press and call them constantly to find out why your orders haven't shipped, were messed up, shipped late, or didn't have the right items/prints.
> 
> You were warned.


----------



## gigman1

happyshirts13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am wondering if anyone has had a POSITIVE experience with Scalable Press? I would love your feedback on: quality of the print and consistently prompt turn around time. I see the many negative reviews of them on this forum, but have personally had a great experience with them so far (I was really shocked to see all of the awful reviews!). I spoke with a representative who explained that all of the earlier issues happened because they were going through growing pains and were switching their automation software, it ended up not working properly, which is why so many orders got messed up/delayed. I was actually really impressed with the representative I spoke with - instead of dodging the question, he owned up to the fact that they had had issues with their software/order processing earlier and that the issue lasted about a month, but that the ripple effect on their order fulfillment lasted for many months. I appreciated his candidness and reassurance that things were fixed and back on track. I have spoken with a number of representatives there who have continued to reassure me that everything is under control, that orders are going out in a timeline manner (max 5-7 business days), and that the quality of the shirts is high (solid DTG printing/not grainy/transparent prints).
> 
> I am attracted to them because their prices are quite inexpensive compared to the competition, and they're expanding soon to offer custom branding solutions which is also important to me - such as printing my logo on the neck label/removing existing label, can add promo items into package.
> 
> My shirt samples are set to ship out today and have been produced in a timely manner (I placed the order at the end of last week). I have never had any trouble getting a representative on the phone. It seems that they have fixed this. I'll let everyone know how the shirt samples look once I receive them.
> 
> I would love to hear anyone's positive experiences with them to reassure me that they are a good company to work with, and have fixed their earlier issues. I am wanting to establish a long-term relationship with a reliable/high quality printer that can do fulfillment of my orders and include custom branding. This project is incredibly important to me, which is why I'd love to hear any positive experiences that verify what their representatives told me.
> 
> If there's another print on demand DTG printer that you've had a great experience with, that you'd suggest (that does high quality printing, fulfillment, and custom branding) I'd love to get any suggestions as well!
> 
> Thanks so much for your time! I'll keep you updated on my experience with Scalable Press - hopefully it'll continue to be positive!


Following to see responses, would be super helpful to learn more about this


----------



## dramapatrol

scalable press goes under fuel on shopify as well as OO SHIRTS. They have over 1600 complaints in 12 months with the better business bureau  Let that sink in!!!! I do on average 80k in sales a year and had to dump them due to excessive shipping times as well as horrible print. They dont do any quality control that I can see, as i'm not sure how some of these shirts could have ever made it out of their warehouse. PLEASE PLEASE!!!! use someone else and dont be a complete idiot like me. It took me 6 months to build my trust back up with my customers and 2700k out of my own pocket in refunds to smooth over issues with my customers. If anyone wants to debate my claims I gladly welcome it as I have receipts and pictures to prove every comment ive made.


----------

